# C et C++ > C > Livres >  besoin d un conseil sur des livres en C

## sonnyanderson

bonjour

j aimerai bien un conseil quant au choix de mon livre en C programmation. j aimerai bien recommencer a programmer C et plutard me specialiser dans ce  language. c est pour quoi j ai besoin de vos conseilles comme:

quel livre est le plus approprie pour quelqu un qui  veut  plutard se specialiser dans le domaine.
le probleme est que j ai  deja eu a programmer il y a de cela 2 ans, aujourd hui j ai l impression d avoir tout oublie.

----------


## Franck.H

::salut:: 

Mthodologie de la programmation en C si tu dbute vraiment ou sinon si tu as dj des notions de C et de programmation en gnrale: Le langage C Norme ANSI, 2me dition qui est LA rfrence.

----------


## LinuxUser

Salut, voici un lien vers le site stackoverflow (que tu risques de souvent visiter  l avenir  ::ccool::  ).
C est class par niveau

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5...guide-and-list

----------


## Bktero

Je verrouille la conversation et renvoie ici  :;):

----------

